
Ask HN: Do you have ADD/ADHD? How do you manage it? - vumgl
Also, how has it affected your CS career? I feel that transitioning to management would help, as it does not require lengthy periods of concentration, but rather distributed attention for shorter periods.
======
westurner
Music. Headphones. Chillstep, progressive, chillout etc. from di.fm. Long
mixes from SoundCloud with and without vocals. "Instrumental"

Breathe in through the nose and out through the mouth.

Less sugar and processed foods. Though everyone has a different resting
glucose level.

Apparently it's called alpha-pinene.

Fidget things. Rubberband, paperclip.

The Pomodoro Technique: work 25 minutes, chill for 5 (and look at something at
least 20 feet away (20-20-20 rule))

Lists. GTD. WBS.

Exercise. Short walks.

------
oldmancoyote
It has been a struggle every day of my adult life for 50 years. Getting Things
Done was a major improvement. Focusing on tasks that allow for non-linear
editing (writing, painting, and programming) has worked for me. I have
misgivings about management. Management requires developing and sustaining a
long-term view.

